# Jdm Maxima?????



## allmotormax (Mar 31, 2003)

OK WHAT IS THE JDM EQUIVALENT OF THE MAXIMA, WHERE CAN I FIND JDM PARTS, AND DOES ANYONE KNOW OF A COMPANY THAT MAKES AN INDIVIDUAL THROTTLE BODY SYSTEM,6PACK STYLE, NOT THROTTLE BUTTERFLYS IN THE RUNNERS, FOR THE VQ30????


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

Equivalent is the Cefiro...


don't know about the parts though


----------



## allmotormax (Mar 31, 2003)

cool i appreciate it, now anyone else konw where i can get parts from the cefiro??????


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

allmotormax said:



> *cool i appreciate it, now anyone else konw where i can get parts from the cefiro?????? *



Uhh.... did you try Japan????


----------



## allmotormax (Mar 31, 2003)

well i'd ask where you got your stuff, but i'm looking for jdm performance parts and from the looks of your car your not worried about how fast you get there but how pretty you look on the way right smartass


----------



## BEJAY1 (Jul 10, 2002)

Help me understand this 6pack style TB unit and how it's different from our current VQ runners. There's talk on some other boards about building all-motors...


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

allmotormax said:


> *well i'd ask where you got your stuff, but i'm looking for jdm performance parts and from the looks of your car your not worried about how fast you get there but how pretty you look on the way right smartass *


Uh, yeah. I have a computer controlled nitrous system and am finishing a JDM VG30ET turbo engine swap. I have a tuned ECU, every suspension part you could think of with the exception of sub-frame connectors, larger TB, intake, full custom SS mandrel bent exhaust including the y-pipe and EVERYTHING back... WTF you got????  

You don't need Japan for your Maxima, dumbass. If you wanted to build a fast Maxima, and was serious, I could have helped. WTF do you know about JDM performance anything if you didn't even know what a Cefiro was???? lol you crack me up, man. !!!!! 

You asked where you could get JDM parts from, and I told you. JAPAN. That's where I get JDM parts from.... makes sense, doesn't it??!?!! However, if you want to pay my mark-up, I'll be more than happy to order you whatever the hell you want. Or, you could do the smart thing and start contacting junkyards in Japan... they have a ton of wonderful cars sitting in them just rotting, some only 1 year old and in great condition. Most of the yard I call have at least one person that speaks good english and they love to part stuff out.


----------



## allmotormax (Mar 31, 2003)

thank you nismo, that was very insightful, and yes i am serious about building not a but the fastest all motor maxima in the country, the vg30dett swap must've been a pain i'd love to see how it looks and know how it performs, and your right i don't know anything about the japanese domestic market maxima otherwise i wouldn't have been asking would i. i'll admit that until a year ago my maxima was my daily driver and my mustang was my play toy, then i saw a 240 with a turbo engine, found out what it was, where it came from blah blah blah, and decided hell why not throw a v8 in one so i did and i've ran 9.98 at 155 in a nitroused 302 powered 240, then i got to researching the vq3.0 engine in my maxima and found out that it is a pretty built engine from the factory and can handle gobs of power. so if you wanna help i appreciate it if not thats cool too.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

allmotormax said:


> *thank you nismo, that was very insightful, and yes i am serious about building not a but the fastest all motor maxima in the country, the vg30dett swap must've been a pain i'd love to see how it looks and know how it performs, and your right i don't know anything about the japanese domestic market maxima otherwise i wouldn't have been asking would i. i'll admit that until a year ago my maxima was my daily driver and my mustang was my play toy, then i saw a 240 with a turbo engine, found out what it was, where it came from blah blah blah, and decided hell why not throw a v8 in one so i did and i've ran 9.98 at 155 in a nitroused 302 powered 240, then i got to researching the vq3.0 engine in my maxima and found out that it is a pretty built engine from the factory and can handle gobs of power. so if you wanna help i appreciate it if not thats cool too. *


Well, actually the intake on the VG30DETT was much too big, so we used a JDM VG30DET and swapped parts to make a VG30ET. Aside from fuel pressure regulation problems, associated with using the stock Maxima ECU, it has been a pretty simple swap. Nothing like putting a V8 in a 240, I would assume!!! That kind of work is more than impressive. Getting a 240 to pass the .25 in under 10 seconds (or any car, for that matter) is also extremely admirable.
VQ engines aren't exactly my specialty, but they are very 'built' as you put it and I think everyone would agree with me that they are a very technologically advanced series of engines. While it is most popular to boost the 3L VQ to create power, there are several 4th generation Maxima owners that have gone all-motor and blew the doors off of much of the competition. In Texas there is a guy who has a 4th gen Maxima that runs high 13s with limited internal modifications. A good place to start, especially if you are familiar with the internal specs of the engine, would be Jim Wolf Technology (not to state the obvious or anything  ) or Peaco. Remember that the same applys with this engine as with building any V8... if you can build a STRONG engine, your work is nearly done. Making an engine breathe fire is pretty simple, making it hold up to that kind of use and abuse is not so easy. I would say that with your apparent experience you should have no problem. Call Jim Wolf Technology, and tell the guys there what you're looking to do. They are pretty experienced in helping make these kind of projects an obtainable reality. 
Just don't neglect the weakest link your car has: the transmission. It is relatively junk, as in any Maxima. Borg Warner is the company that manufactures the transmissions for US spec Maximas, and they are less than efficient for even the power they produce stock. If I were you, I would make this my first concern. I wish I had... maybe I wouldn't be on my third rebuild in three years!!! lol


----------



## allmotormax (Mar 31, 2003)

i bet the intake your running is pretty restrictive man, put some flow numbers and size restraints up for me and we can work out me making you a cusom sheetmetal, usually i use 1/16 inch but since your running a turbo motor i should probably use 1/8. we can work out some exchange for those junk yard numbers, etc. or something. i'll hopefully be starting my shop in the next 2-3 months unless the economy doesn't pick up then i'll just keep my job and wait. Your club seems pretty big i could really use some word of mouth. i'm basically wanting to build either ultimate street machines or all out race cars, not really tune ya know, but i want to sell any part that i develop to anyone that wants it.
i've got the dba and tax numbers and stuff already, so hopefully Alphamale Motorsports<i've even got a plan for an AlphaFem division to keep the ladies happy> should be up an running soon i've already got parts developed for a few cars mainly just mustang and 240sx, my partner will handle the gm-chevy side of it, and i'm learning the ins and outs of nissans more and more daily. oh yeah you where curious about my 240, it really wasn't hard to make power with the 302, 602hp 588lb ft on nos, and well the 240 is an awesome car i just dropped 500 lbs off of it put in a full cage swapped the indepent rear end with a ford 8.8 inch and use the trailing arms off of a wrecked 97 maxima<yours has an indepent rear if i'm not mistaken, why then went back to a solid axle befuddles me> ran bf goodrich dot drag radials, and viola 10.12 a 143mph at texas motorplex. little suspension tuning and some clutch work, and i was in the 9's consistently. i just took an idea carol shelby had 40 years ago and ran with it, i just didn't sell any of mine. fastest on radials was 9.98 at 155, with slicks after breaking both axles by the way i ran 9.46 at 175, then i got tired of spending money on racing and sold the car to start making money building for people who like burning money


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, sounds good. Shoot me an e-mail sometime, and we'll talk more. I hate to clutter forums with 2 way discussion, but you can use the e-mail link to e-mail me. I'll only get it during business hours through the week, but I'll get back to you as soon as I can.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

nismo1989 said:


> *I hate to clutter forums with 2 way discussion, but you can use the e-mail link to e-mail me.*


Clutter away, this is good reading...


----------



## allmotormax (Mar 31, 2003)

lmao well why don't you get your two sense in on it brother three minds are better than two right?


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

allmotormax said:


> *lmao well why don't you get your two sense in on it brother three minds are better than two right? *



can i help too hehe


----------



## allmotormax (Mar 31, 2003)

i welcome anyone with a good idea man, in case you haven't figured out the plan it's basically, gut the car, build a cage, create a real aero package<i'm building a vacuum assist fan system like in a mcclaren, only mine cost a grand theres cost 20 grand> then get about 600 horses from the vq. i figure my biggest problem will be finding a suitable front bumper/splitter. my uncle <cage builder, 20 years dirt track experience> says he can get the car to 2800 lbs maybe lighter. now we come to the why of it all, i want the fastest<not quickest>maxima in the country, i figure 215mph+ should do it and keep it mine for awhile. first thing most people say is no way your getting that power with a v6 but the irl infiniti v8 is identical minus 2 cylinders and the race parts of couse. so consider they get 750-800, divided by 8 equals 100 horses per cylinder, so that works out to about 600 in mine right, any idea no matter how off the wall is very welcome


----------



## allmotormax (Mar 31, 2003)

i welcome anyone with a good idea man, in case you haven't figured out the plan it's basically, gut the car, build a cage, create a real aero package<i'm building a vacuum assist fan system like in a mcclaren, only mine cost a grand theres cost 20 grand> then get about 600 horses from the vq. i figure my biggest problem will be finding a suitable front bumper/splitter. my uncle <cage builder, 20 years dirt track experience> says he can get the car to 2800 lbs maybe lighter. now we come to the why of it all, i want the fastest<not quickest>maxima in the country, i figure 215mph+ should do it and keep it mine for awhile. first thing most people say is no way your getting that power with a v6 but the irl infiniti v8 is identical minus 2 cylinders and the race parts of couse. so consider they get 750-800, divided by 8 equals 100 horses per cylinder, so that works out to about 600 in mine right, any idea no matter how off the wall is very welcome


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Wow... i didn't realize that the name allmotormax meant something! Sounds like fun. I'd love to help.

The Maxima in Texas our friend nismo here is referring to is the infmaous sx7r (aka Thomas). He's got a turbo'ed max with very little internal work. He recently dyno'ed and was unhappy with the results (which i don't know), so he has since ordered a bigger turbo and NOS. I don't know the size/brand of the turbo exactly but it apparently has 4" inlet and outlet. His turbo kicks in at 2k rpm, so that car is full boost from the line with the NOS! It's insane.

You will most likely see it at the meet! More of a reason to come...

Chris


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

I want to play also.


----------



## allmotormax (Mar 31, 2003)

your the guy with the blown 3.5 right, i've got a plan for just about everthing but giving the front end some downforce, i definitely can't afford a custom unit, so i figured either start playing with fiberglass/carbon fiber and build the thing myself or buy one and make it work. and considering i know shit about composites and making bucks that could take alot of trial and error. and since my penny pinching boss<wife-tiffany> will be over our shoulders making sure we don't run into the poor house we have a daunting task on our hands, fortunatly i have access to alot of fabricating equipment through my uncle<he races at devils bowl etc, so home made parts are more of a certainty than a possibility. and like i told chris<bluebob> and geoff<nismo> any idea no matter how far fetched i want to hear it. after looking at some custom fi systems i will probably be using 40mm webber carbs on the car, i figure if theywhere good enough to get porsche to 240 mph in the 70's they are good enough for me. i figure by jan 2005 it should be completely done, yes it could be done faster but i'm going into the air force and i dunno what my schedule is gonna be like or where exactly i will be<japan is an option guys, ooooh skyline mmmmmmm> i should know more by the meet, which i will probably be late for, sorry i'll be taking my asfab on friday thenmy physical that sat morning. but i will be there, and we can brood like the madmen we are


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

he's a 2001... 3.0L - VQ30DEK

the K adds 32hp. damn VI! 

let us know what we can do and we're there. We'll talk more at the meet.


----------

